# kröten vs. koi?!?!



## coconut (28. März 2007)

hallo,

ich habe eine frage, vielleicht kann sie mir jemand beantworten?

ich habe nun seit 4 jahren unseren gartenteich.
die __ kröten kamen erst nach 2 jahren um abzulaichen.
nun habe ich vor einigen tagen beobachtet, dass sich ständig kröten am schwanz meiner koi festkrallen.
die koi brechen natürlich dabei in panik aus.

doch gestern war ich am teich um schmutz abzufischen da denke ich mir was denn der koi hat, schwimmt wie irre durch den teich mal nach oben mal nach unten, schwimmt gegen allerlei gegenstände und wirbelte herum.
dann war es wieder ruhig.
ich dachte mir nix dabei wenn ich ehrlich bin und reinigte weiter den teich.

doch auf einmal sehe ich im augenwinkel irgendetwas weißes herumteiben.

und dann dachte ich ich bekomm einen herzinfarkt.
treibt da neben mir mein koi schon total leblos an der wasseroberfläche und über seinem kopf hängt eine kröte und hatte sich genau über seinen kiemen und teilweise flossen festgekrallt.

ich hab dann versucht die kröte vom koi zu trennen was auch relativ schwierig war aber dann doch gelungen ist...

hmm...was meint ihr nun zu dem thema?
habt ihr sowas auch schon mal miterlebt?
sowas kann doch auch ganz schön ins auge gehen, oder?


achja, zur info, der koi ist heute wieder recht lebhaft.
er dürfte sich wohl einige kleine schürfungen zugezogen haben durch das herumsausen im teich.

werde das mal beobachten, ich hoffe das da nix schlimmeres passiert. 

liebe grüße


----------



## Mühle (28. März 2007)

*AW: kröten vs. koi?!?!*

Hallo Bianca,


was Du da schreibst habe ich gerade in letzter Zeit öfter gelesen, auch Bilder wurden ins Forum gestellt, von so liebestollen Fröschen oder Kröten  .

Ich muß mal überlegen, wo ?

Diese Frösche drücken den Koi die Kiemen zusammen, die daraufhin ersticken.

Das Beste wird sein, Du guckst einige Male öfter jetzt zum Teich. 


ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und kein weiteren Vorfall dieser Art mehr  


viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2007)

*AW:  kröten vs. koi?!?!*

Hi Bianca,

das passiert öfters das die geilen Krötenkerle fremdgehen. Sie machen das noch nicht mal absichtlich. Während der Laichperiode haben Kröteriche einen Klammerreflex und krallen sich an allem fest was in etwa der Größe einer paarungswilligen Krötendame entspricht. Da ist es ganz egal obs ein Fisch, Frosch, Wühlmaus, eine Leiche ect. ist. Hauptsache die Größe passt und es läßt sich darauf rumkneten 

MfG Frank


----------



## coconut (29. März 2007)

*AW:  kröten vs. koi?!?!*

Guten Morgen!

Danke für eure Antworten!

jaja, die Kröten können zwar nichts dafür...aber ich glaube meinen Fischen passt das nicht so ganz 

in etwa die größe eines Krötenweibchens ist gut *gg*
der koi ist ca 3 mal so groß wie eine Kröte *gg*

geil ist der Frosch und "blind" auch noch *gg*

naja, dann lassen wir mal der natur freien lauf (mit etwas mehr beobachtung!)

aber sagt mal, bilde ich es mir ein, oder gehen sie nur auf dunklere "weibchen"?

denn der koi von dem ich oben erzählt habe ist dunkelgrau.
bei den bunten habe ich das noch nie beobachten können!?

aber auf jeden fall schon mal danke 

liebe grüße


----------

